

The History of Bejewled - jerryhuang100
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-history-of-bejewled-2013-9

======
etler
It's been 3 years since the release of bejeweled 3, and there is still no
mobile version. The market was theirs for the taking, and they did nothing.
Now they're losing it to Candy Crush. There's bejeweled blitz, but people want
a full version of the game.

